# 76882,76942 and 20610



## ortho1991 (Feb 19, 2014)

Can you bill 76882,76942 and 20610 all together at one session?

Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## MTruchonJones (Feb 19, 2014)

Recommend Procedure Date of Service Description Modifiers 
Allow  20610 02/19/2014 DRAIN/INJECT JOINT/BURSA   
Allow  76942 02/19/2014 ECHO GUIDE FOR BIOPSY   
Allow  76882 02/19/2014 US XTR NON-VASC LMTD   

If your provider participates with Excellus, sign onto the Provider Home Page then select option to check claims editing....you can enter claim information and the results above are what I get back.  although  these do not guarantee how the claims will process".   You could submit your claim will all codes then track to follow up for results....and if needed submit a corrected claim if required.


----------



## marvelh (Feb 19, 2014)

The following is from the Medicare NCCI Manual Chpt 9:
Ultrasound guidance and diagnostic ultrasound (echography) procedures may be reported separately only if each service is distinct and separate. If a diagnostic ultrasound study identifies a previously unknown abnormality that requires a therapeutic procedure with ultrasound guidance at the same patient encounter, both the diagnostic ultrasound and ultrasound guidance procedure codes may be reported separately. However, a previously unknown abnormality identified during ultrasound guidance for a procedure should not be reported separately as a diagnostic ultrasound procedure.​


----------

